# Going down to Florida to get some sand in my shoes



## the_traveler (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks to Pennyk's organizing of the Florida mini-Gathering on January 14, 2012, I and a few AU members spent the weekend "training" to Florida. Penny promised us a nice warm day in Winter Park (WPK), but Saturday was in the upper 50's!






I'm almost certain that other attendees will post their experiences, but you can read mine on my Blog on the entries of 1/13-16!

BTW: The Penthouse Suite is now at Beech Grove getting refurbished. That 2011 motif is *SO YESTERDAY*!

BTW #2: AlanB was the "Mystery Guest" referred to in the FL mini-Gathering thread!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for coming down to Florida for the afternoon. It was great to see you. I enjoyed reading your blog - it was so detailed, it made me feel like I was there. :lol:

BTW - I also enjoyed receiving your text messages during your trip - especially the one where you confessed that you slept through the stop at KIN on 66 this morning. :giggle:

BTW2 - sorry about the weather. I heard it was 3° in KIN this morning, which is a lot colder than the 58° on Saturday afternoon in WPK. I agree that it was a little cold for a boat ride. I now have the sniffles maybe from being outdoors in that weather. I guess I may have needed another layer. :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 16, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Thanks for coming down to Florida for the afternoon. It was great to see you. I enjoyed reading your blog - it was so detailed, it made me feel like I was there. :lol:
> 
> BTW - I also enjoyed receiving your text messages during your trip - especially the one where you confessed that you slept through the stop at KIN on 66 this morning. :giggle:
> 
> BTW2 - sorry about the weather. I heard it was 3° in KIN this morning, which is a lot colder than the 58° on Saturday afternoon in WPK. I agree that it was a little cold for a boat ride. I now have the sniffles maybe from being outdoors in that weather. I guess I may have needed another layer. :lol:


Aloha

I enjoyed reading Dave's Blog, Mahalo for the reminder about It. Just goes to show how good sleeping on a train is by sleeping through KIN. :giggle: Penny, was that boat on rails?  And If you had another layer on then your clothes would weigh more than you. :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 17, 2012)

Dave; Sounds like you lost your Train "sense" during the 7 month Layoff if you slept through KIN!!! :giggle: Glad youre back on the Trains, time to make some Point runs on the NEC before a Winter storm shuts everything down! :lol: Reading about the BC 2x1 made me think of the old days on the Metroliners between WAS and NYP!!! Did Beech Grove do a good job of rehab on the Penthouse while it was out of service?? ^_^


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2012)

They just delivered the Penthouse Suite on #66 this morning. It was refurbished so they got it to retract enough to fit thru the NYP and BAL tunnels!





They even restocked the bar. I was down to only 10,000 bottles of wine! And they put a new filter system on the pool. You should see it now!

That's right! Nobody else is allowed up there!




But if the planning committee decides this year's Gathering will be in KIN, I'll allow everyone to tour it! (*BRIBE!*



)


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 18, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> But if the planning committee decides this year's Gathering will be in KIN, I'll allow everyone to tour it! (*BRIBE!*
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well it is south of Boston.  :giggle:

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2012)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > But if the planning committee decides this year's Gathering will be in KIN, I'll allow everyone to tour it! (*BRIBE!*
> ...


PVD then?



I'll get a P&W freight to pull it up there - with some chow-dah aboard!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 19, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Penny promised us a nice warm day in Winter Park (WPK), but Saturday was in the upper 50's!


I guess timing is everything. :lol: This Saturday, it is supposed to be 80 degrees here. If you come back this weekend, I will promise you that Winter Park, Florida will be warmer than Kingston, RI.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 19, 2012)

Well I did vote for the 3rd weekend in January, but the majority wanted the 2nd weekend!



It felt more like Winter Park, CO than Winter Park, FL!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 20, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Well I did vote for the 3rd weekend in January, but the majority wanted the 2nd weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> It felt more like Winter Park, CO than Winter Park, FL!


Last weekend was a 3 day weekend, so it worked well for most people. I understand there may be snow this weekend, in the Midwest, New England and the Northeast - everyone is welcome to come down to Florida this weekend (if you can get here)- it will be relatively warm with no snow. :lol:


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 25, 2012)

Wife and I were in WPK on the 21st and what a beautiful day it was. 75 and sunny in the morning. Went to the farmers market for a brunch and then boarded the Meteor at 1:30 for our trip home. 

Today it is cold, cloudy and waiting for some freezing rain beginning in the morning. :angry2:

I need some FLA Sunshine


----------

